# Installing auto on/off switch for powered speaker



## okcorrell (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,

I wanted to reach out for some help to some seasoned DIY audio people.

I have several 5" Monoprice powered monitors paired up with apple airport express' for a makeshift multi room system. It works perfectly as each book shelf speaker is independently powered for each small room, but they are always on, even while not in use.

I have another pair of AudioEngine book shelves used as the primary audio solution for my living room and those automatically shut off when not in use, which is an amazing feature. Is there anyway to install this signal sensing relay in these Monoprice monitors I have? Does anyone make this part that I can solder in or do I have to make it myself? I would prefer installing something inside the cabinet (DC) as it would be easier and more aesthetically appealing.

I have experience in basic wiring with access to soldering tools and I am more than happy to pop the cabinets open to install this circuitry myself or to give more detailed information about the hardware I am working with.

Any leads or recommendations in where to look would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Aaron


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about these?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is another option... http://www.smarthome.com/87657/Middle-Atlantic-RPS-15-Amp-Remote-Power-Switch/p.aspx


----------

